# Capacimetro didactico con contador divisor CD4017



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 17, 2020)

*Capacimetro didactico con contador divisor CD4017*

Reproduzco un aporte que me pareció genial, me lo enviaron por correo y viendo la fuente, Elektor, lo comparten en forma gratuita... Se los dejo en español para mejor comprensión. Saludos a todos...

Tomado de: elektormagazine.com/articles/capacimeter (en inglés)

El medidor Capaci-Meter es un medidor de capacitancia que emplea en vez de Display, una disposición de LED tipo 'Dekatron' al mejor estilo retro para representar dos dígitos. Este circuito no está diseñado para ser un instrumento de precisión para medición. Tiene como objetivo establecer si un condensador está cerca del valor deseado, especialmente cuando es difícil leer los valores impresos en el condensador.

*Rango de medida y precisión*
El Capaci-Meter proporciona cuatro rangos de medición (consulte la Tabla 1 ). La capacidad mínima para cada rango es realmente un límite de la resolución del contador (así como la fluctuación de fase), por lo tanto, el mínimo suele ser el doble de la resolución de medición. Al igual que con cualquier sistema de medición, es bueno seleccionar un rango de medición que le brinde una lectura lo más cercana posible, pero que no supere el valor máximo de escala completa.



Tabla 1.
El capacimetro provee rangos de medidads. Si la capacitancia es demasiado grande para el rango seleccionado, entonces este mostrará "99" indicando un mensaje de Fuera de rango. Puedes intentarlo,  colocando un capacitor mas grande que el máximo a medir.

Rango - Capacitancia mínima - Capacitancia máxima - Resolución de Capacitancia



Las precisiones típicas están en el orden de ± 5%, pero esto se puede mejorar para cada uno de los cuatro rangos por medio de algunas resistencias de ajuste fino o de precisión al 1%. Sin embargo, ten en cuenta que una pantalla (Display) de 2 dígitos solo puede proporcionar una precisión teórica máxima de ± 1% de la escala completa. Además, la cuantificación de la medición y la fluctuación de fase pueden agregar otros ± 1 dígitos de error. Por lo tanto, podría obtener de manera realista la mejor precisión posible de ± 2% a escala completa si los cuatro rangos están ajustados.

*Una pantalla Dekatron*
Dos círculos de diez LED conforman la pantalla de dos dígitos del Capaci-Meter. Estos círculos recuerdan a los Dekatrones utilizados para paneles de mediciones mucho antes de la llegada de chips, LED e incluso transistores. A diferencia de los Dekatrones originales, los LED aquí están dispuestos de la misma manera que las horas en un reloj, por lo que resulta más intuitivo leer la pantalla (ver Figura  1 y Figura  2 ).



Figura 1. Aquí se muestra el valor de '47'. Entonces, si el rango de medición seleccionado actualmente era 0.0 - 9.9 μF, entonces esta pantalla representaría 4.7 μF.



Figura 2. La pantalla muestra cero (izquierda) y '99' (derecha). La pantalla puede mostrar '99' si el valor que se está midiendo es exactamente a escala completa, o tal vez por encima del rango.

Ocasionalmente, es posible que la pantalla esté fluctuando entre dos valores como se muestra en la Figura 3. Esto puede suceder si la capacitancia está justo en el límite entre dos pasos de medición, o tal vez hay algún ruido eléctrico causado por algunas pequeñas variaciones. En la mayoría de los casos, es fácil ver qué valor se muestra incluso si hay alguna fluctuación. Sin embargo, puede ser más complicado interpretar si las unidades están fluctuando entre 9 y 0, lo que también provocaría que las decenas fluctúen.



Figura 3. La pantalla está fluctuando entre '39' y '40'. Para empezar, puede parecer confuso, pero solo recuerde que la fluctuación suele ocurrir entre valores adyacentes (como 39 y 40). Esto significa que podemos estar seguros de que la pantalla no muestra '30' y '49' porque no son valores adyacentes.

*El principio de medición*
El medidor de capacidad mide repetidamente el tiempo que tarda el capacitor bajo prueba (Cx) en cargarse en cierta cantidad a través de una resistencia conocida. El circuito consta de tres secciones principales:

* Reloj Cx (donde Cx es el condensador bajo prueba): un simple generador de impulsos basado en NE555 (U3A, la mitad de un chip 556 de temporizador doble). La duración de los pulsos es proporcional a la capacitancia Cx.

* Reloj maestro: una onda cuadrada utilizada por el contador para medir el tiempo. Al cambiar la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada, podemos cambiar el rango de medición efectivo de todo el instrumento.

* Contador / Pantalla: cuenta los bordes ascendentes que salen del reloj maestro. Al hacerlo, puede medir el tiempo. Los contadores también controlan los LED que forman la pantalla.

El reloj maestro genera pulsos que se alimentan al contador / pantalla. Cuando la señal del reloj Cx es alta, el contador cuenta los pulsos del reloj maestro. Cuando la señal del reloj Cx es baja, el reloj maestro se desactiva ( Figura  4 ) y el contador se detiene. Al mismo tiempo, los LED se encienden para que podamos ver el valor contado.



Figura 4. La duración de (A) depende del valor de Cx. El contador cuenta los pulsos del reloj maestro (2) solo cuando el reloj Cx (1) es alto (B). Cuando es bajo, se muestra el valor (C).

*Comenzando el conteo en cero*
Para asegurarnos de que el contador comience desde cero cada vez que comience el conteo, debemos restablecer el contador en el borde ascendente de la señal del reloj Cx. Hacemos esto usando un diferenciador simple (R12 / C8) que da pulsos muy estrechos desde cada borde ascendente y descendente de la señal rectangular (Figura  5). Para evitar que los contadores experimenten señales que no están diseñados para manejar, se agrega el diodo D4 para eliminar los pulsos negativos.



La figura 5. (1) es el reloj Cx, (2) es la señal de reinicio de los contadores. El diferenciador R12 / C8 produce un pulso positivo cuando experimenta un borde ascendente en su entrada y un pulso negativo cuando ve un borde descendente. D4 limita el pulso negativo a aproximadamente -0.6 V para evitar dañar los contadores. Los valores de R12 y C8 determinan la tasa de descomposición de la señal diferenciada. Aquí hemos elegido valores que dan alrededor del 66% de desintegración en 10 μs, determinados simplemente por T = R × C.

El esquema completo del Medidor de Capaci se muestra en la Figura 6.



*Prevención de vuelcos*
Aunque no es estrictamente necesario, el recuento se limita a 99 para evitar valores ambiguos cuando el valor excede de 99 y se redondea. Desde un punto de vista lógico, detenemos el conteo cuando ambas unidades Y las decenas son 9. Una puerta AND es lo que necesitamos. Como solo se requiere una sola puerta, hicimos una con un par de diodos (D2 y D3) y MOSFET Q1. Ahora, cuando los dos contadores están emitiendo un nivel alto en las salidas '9', el reloj maestro se pone bajo por Q1 para evitar que ocurran más conteos.

*Reloj maestro frecuencias*
Queremos que el contador cuente hasta 99 para una capacitancia a gran escala para el rango en el que estamos actualmente. Como ejemplo, probando un condensador de 9.9 μF en el rango superior, queremos que el conteo alcance exactamente 99. En nuestro circuito, la duración del pulso alto que sale del reloj Cx está determinada por los valores de R10, R11 y Cx, usando la siguiente fórmula:

T ALTO  = 0.693 × (R10 + R11) × Cx

Con los valores dados para R10 y R11 y 9.9 μF para Cx, esto nos da una duración de pulso alta de 0.981 segundos. Durante ese tiempo, queremos contar 99 pulsos desde el reloj maestro. Entonces, la frecuencia del reloj maestro debe ser:

f RELOJ  = 99 / 0.981 = 100.9 Hz

Esa es la frecuencia requerida para el rango de 9.9 μF. Si reducimos el rango de capacitancia en un factor de 10 (a una escala completa de 0.99 μF) y todavía queremos contar hasta 99, entonces la frecuencia del reloj maestro debe aumentar en un factor de 10, y así sucesivamente.

Estas frecuencias son los valores objetivo teóricos para cada rango, las frecuencias reales pueden diferir ligeramente debido a las tolerancias de los componentes en el reloj maestro. Si lo desea, se pueden ajustar ajustando los valores de los pares de resistencias relevantes R1 y R1 ', R2 y R2', R3 y R3 'y R4 y R4'. Sin hacer ningún ajuste, es probable que la precisión esté dentro de ± 5% de la escala completa, y posiblemente mejor.

Mida la frecuencia del reloj maestro monitoreando el pin 9 de U3 mientras los cables de prueba del condensador están en corto. Tenga en cuenta que las resistencias de ajuste fino R1 ', R2' y R4 '(no R3') están en cortocircuito en la PCB, lo que significa que debe cortar el cortocircuito antes de colocar una de ellas.

*Desviación de los valores teóricos.*
Para cubrir los cuatro rangos de medición, el reloj maestro debe generar frecuencias de aproximadamente 100 Hz a 100 kHz. De acuerdo con la hoja de datos del 555, la frecuencia se calcula como:

f = 1.44 / (C6 × (R8 + 2 × Rx)) Hz

Aquí Rx es R1 + R1 ', R2 + R2', R3 + R3 'o R4 + R4'. Desafortunadamente, a medida que nos acercamos a frecuencias más altas, la frecuencia de salida real se desvía del valor teórico. Esta desviación se ha tenido en cuenta al seleccionar las resistencias de ajuste de rango. Sin embargo, puede haber algún beneficio de un mayor ajuste como se detalló anteriormente.

*Manos a la obra - Construcción del medidor*
Como de costumbre, comience montando los componentes pequeños como diodos y resistencias y luego suba hasta las partes más altas. Tenga en cuenta que R1 ', R2' y R4 'no deben montarse, R3', por otro lado, debe montarse. Asegúrese de que todos los componentes polarizados (en este proyecto, todo excepto las resistencias, los condensadores cerámicos y los encabezados) estén correctamente orientados. Se recomienda encarecidamente el uso de enchufes para U1, U2 y U3. Pase los cables de la batería a través de dos de los agujeros de la PCB antes de soldarlos en las almohadillas.

*Probándolo*
Comience por verificar que toda la tabla se vea bien y que no haya uniones en corto.

Compruebe también que los circuitos integrados están insertados correctamente.

Coloque un puente en uno de los encabezados de selección de rango. Conecte una batería de 9 voltios al clip de la batería.

Debería ver que se encienden los LED verdes, posiblemente además de un LED rojo en el círculo de LED a la derecha.

Encuentre un condensador de un valor conocido que se encuentre perfectamente dentro de uno de los cuatro rangos de medición, por ejemplo, 47 nF para el rango de 99 nF.

Aplique el condensador de prueba a través de las dos almohadillas de prueba o use cables de prueba si lo desea (los orificios en las almohadillas de prueba son adecuados para enchufes tipo banana de 2 mm y 4 mm).

El valor del condensador debe aparecer en la pantalla. Si no es así, verifique el rango seleccionado y vuelva a verificar su soldadura.

*Una última nota para completar:*
El Capaci-Meter puede alimentarse con una batería de 9 voltios (J3) o una fuente de alimentación externa de 7 a 15 V CC conectada a J2. No los conecte al mismo tiempo. J1 es solo para fines de prueba; no lo use como entrada de energía.

*Créditos y palabras finales*
Quisiera agradecer a Stephen Bernhoeft por su ojo crítico, consejos y claridad al refinar y probar este circuito. Gracias también a Saar Drimer de Boldport por diseñar el PCB para ello. Espero que disfrutes construyendo y usando este proyecto tanto como yo.

(Lo he traducido lo mejor posible, y no, no usé Google Translate porque no es muy bueno en la traducción de temas de electrónica)
Si alguien tiene el artículo o la revista en español... quizá sería bueno compartirla también.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2020)

¡Wow! Qué show, he visto cosas peores, pero así funcionan los diseños con chips TTL o CMOS
Fuera de lo complejo del diseño, con un microcontrolador se obtendría un mejor desempeño y con menos componentes.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 17, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¡Wow! Qué show, he visto cosas peores, pero así funcionan los diseños con chips TTL o CMOS
> Fuera de lo complejo del diseño, con un microcontrolador se obtendría un mejor desempeño y con menos componentes.



¿Tienes uno que no sea complicado? porque yo no lo veo complicado amigo.. es fácil de hacer en Breadboard...  y en placa universal sale fácil de armar, no es complicado, solo lleva tiempo. La vieja escuela...
Tengo ganas de fabricar uno...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Tienes uno que no sea complicado?


Sí, por supuesto.





						[Aporte] Capacímetro Autorango con PIC16F628A
					

En esta ocasión les traigo un capacímetro autorango con una respuesta desde 3pF hasta 2600uF. El circuito funciona en base a un microcontrolador PIC16F628A, unos pocos componentes y un LCD 16x2 Para su funcionamiento únicamente se necesita realizar un ajuste sobre un potenciómetro multivueltas...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## peperc (Ene 17, 2020)

hola, aunque no lo crean ese sistema  use hace mil años para algunos aparatitos ( quien sabe por donde andaran, si aun estaran vivos mis hijitos ) .
no lo lei todo , solo vi lso dibujos de la forma de el display.

al final , es un "cuenta tiempo" .
podes hacer esa configuracion de leds que es bonito ver como giran y esperar a ver donde se detienen , como una "ruleta" .
como ya les dije: yo hice para varios usos, quizas hasta aun conserve alguno.

tambien podrias  hacer con los Cmos que son contador  >>>> display 7 segmentos y directamente te sale el numero .
con lo de leds tenes que andar haciendo "EL FRENTE" .
pero es bonito.

UN CONSEJO: ( lo hagas como lo hagas) :
es un contador.
lo preparas bien y lo podes usar no solo para eso, sino que para otras cosas mas.

como bien lo haces para un capacimetro que cuenta el tiempo de descarga o de carga, tambien podes hacer un timer  que apague o prenda algo .
o aca los muchachos te daran otras ideas:

PD: acaso no hacen hasta cubos con leds ?? semejante derroche solo para "visualizar" .... y le vienen a criticar su "visualizador" ??
ya cualquiera sabe que se puede hacer con un micro , y con un dsp tambien , y display inteligente y que te diga una voz:  " son las once y quince, tu capacitor es de 23 microfaradios y tiene unas fugas que Dios me libre ".
pero aca estamos con un lindo esquema.

busquenle aplicaciones

como dije: ese es un contador de tiempo , asi que si lo armas, buscale  VARIAS aplicaciones a la vez.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
PD: 2 :
son 2 mundos paralelos:
micros y chips comunes.
si quizas, en la vida termines vendiendo o trabajando mas con chips comunes, circuitos donde solo 1 ci  te alcanza , y no necsitas programar.
o cosas mas complejas ahi si un micro.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
PD: 3 :
alguna vez probe, para contar tiempo :
calculadora, se suelda pulsador de =
y se pulsa 1++
y la salida de tu aparato manda los pulsos .

tambien, no dudo que si buscas en MPL  encuentres placas bajo el nombre de "arduino" que hagan eso de contar .
mira, esto, es un termostato, mira el precio:






						Termostato Digital W1209 Control Temperatura Mar Del Plata | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Termostato Digital W1209 Control Temperatura Mar Del Plata en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




no se si habra alguna placa que sea con display y contador.
cuando era pibe.... si sabias usar un 555 y un 4017 eras gardel y podias hacer cosas..... hoy, es raro esta epoca, tenes de todo y no dan ganas de hacer nada... no rinde, o no se que ??


----------

